# The snow is coming



## Bob_in_Ma

I gotta figure this snow removal forum will soon become very active because.........It's coooommmmiiinnngggg!!!

I bought a used JD (actually manufactured by Simplicity) 1989 524 (5HP/24"wide) snowblower in the summer of 2002 for $300.

Best $$$ I ever spent. I can only pray that this winter is not as bad as last year. 

Bob


----------



## wheely_boy

I am just about ready. I prepped the Wheelhorse last weekend with some fresh oil, a bath and installed the plow. In a few more weeks we'll add the weights and chains. I'll post some pictures.


----------



## Tractorguy

*Getting Ready....*

Hi Guys!
I'm in the process of getting my big yellow Snowblower ready for the season. My friend Rich and I are taking it all apart on his garage floor, replacing everything that's worn, and will probably repaint it before reassembly. Any suggestions for color??? Right now it's mostly rust, with little patches of the original Yellow color. 

It's a 36" SnowFlite, with a big 10hp Tecumseh engine, so takes care of our snowy (85" average --- 112" last winter) Wisconsin winters pretty well. 

I think two of my neighbors are paying for some of the repair parts, in exchange for having use of the machine when it snows. 

I'll leave it handy for them, and some mornings (when they're more ambitious than I) they'll have my driveway done before I even get up!!!


----------



## rkcr123

I got a bad feeling that this excessive rain is going to continue as excessive snow and the northeast is gonna get really hammered. I learned last year that I have to stake out my driveway if I want to clear it instead of lawn, flower beds , retaining walls and electrical boxes.
The wife is already resigned to not getting out some days, but she works too hard anyway.
rr


----------



## Jimbo

Tractorguy,

Of course you should be repainting it in green and gold! What else?

Jimbo


----------



## Tractorguy

*Snowblower Color....*

Green and Gold????? 

Packers (yuck) or John Deere ???

Why not Simpicity Orange??? or Fire Engine red???

I'm afraid if I leave it yellow, people will think it's an "L" series (lemon yellow) instead of an (MTD) Snowflite Yellow......


----------



## DaYooper

*Re: Getting Ready....*



> _Originally posted by Tractorguy _
> *...takes care of our snowy (85" average --- 112" last winter) Wisconsin winters pretty well. *


Ya, that's a pretty good days storm up here in da UP of Michigan.  

We remove snow from our driveway with a Case 580D backhoe and about once a year we fire up the JD 450 dozer to push the banks back and scrape down the packed snow/ice. Hopefully I can find a good deal on a snow blower for my new DLT3000 LT because let me tell you that on below zero days it's a real b**** to get that Case running.


----------



## Tractorguy

*Milder Winters?*

Heh DaYooper-
That above average snowfall sure collides with e theory of "Global Warming" doesn't it? 

The last two winters, most of the country has had milder than normal weather, but my area of the northwoods has not been so blessed.... We've actually had MORE snow and cold than usual..... 

In case that's the start of another ice age, I'm rehabbing my beat up old snowblower, and will probably be popular with the neighbors again.....

Have a GREAT day...... And stay away from the trolls 
(frivilous but necessary reference to downstate Michiganders)


----------



## DeereBob

Well my 46" single stage snow thrower barely got used this past winter since there was so little snow here in Chicago unlike you northerners! Right now I am much more concerned about acorns and leaves than the fluffy white stuff. Relatively easy change over from leaves to snow with the new attachment design on the JD X485 compared to my old 425. We are probably overdue for a snowy winter here in Chicago since the last 5, other than December 2 years ago, have had mild temperatures and very little snow.


----------



## cornfused

All set up with a Boss folding V blade on the front of my Dodge 2500, probably won't have a flake of snow this year!


----------



## FlyByNite

*Snow?*

My Cub knows about snow.


----------



## Tractorguy

*Ready for Winter.....*

Oh Yah, FlyByNite.... You look ready for winter!!!!!!!!


----------



## guest

flybynite
was that pic taken in Virginia? thats a lot of snow for down there no?


----------



## Argee

Tractorguy,



> our snowy (85" average --- 112" last winter) Wisconsin winters pretty well.


We get what you get over there, plus whatever it wicks up as it crosses Lake Michigan and then dumps on the "tip of the mitt".


----------



## Argee

Tractorguy,



> our snowy (85" average --- 112" last winter) Wisconsin winters pretty well.


We get what you get over there, plus whatever it wicks up as it crosses Lake Michigan and then dumps on the "tip of the mitt". 

FYI - "troll" according to a yoopers handbook is "anyone form under the bridge" as in south of the straits.

Signed:Troll Argee


----------



## FlyByNite

*Yes, it is Virginia*

Same snowfall different vehicle


----------



## Tractorguy

*Re: Milder Winters?*



> _Originally posted (in Jest) by Tractorguy _
> 
> 
> "Have a GREAT day...... And stay away from the trolls"
> 
> (frivilous but necessary reference to downstate Michiganders)



Argee-
As I live close to Yooperland, I'm well aware that trolls live below the (Big Mac) Bridge..., but thought others might not "get" the regional humor. Even our local Weather yutz dosn't understand, as in his forcasts (which are usually WRONG!!), he refers to "Upper Michigan" when he really means the UP (Upper Penninsula)... 

Every Michigander knows that "Upper Michigan" is actually the northern part of the LOWER Penninsula (north of a line from Ludington to Bay City), not the part above the bridge. 

To put is simply, Trolls live in Upper Michigan, Yoopers live in the UP.....


I know DaYooper is from north of the bridge, but the big question of the day is.....

Argee----- Yooper or Troll?????


----------



## Argee

> Argee----- Yooper or Troll?????


I'm about 40 miles south of the bridge, so that makes me a *TROLL!!!*


----------



## Tractorguy

*Troll's Habitat......*

Argee-
I've heard it said that it's better to be a troll and admit it, than a Yooper in Denial......

Where is 40 miles south of the Bridge????? 

Indian River?
Gaylord?? 
Petoskey???
Alpena????

Atlanta (Yes Guys, That's in Michigan.... I have WEALTHY relatives there.....)

So Argee, Where IS the Trolls Habitat?????


----------



## Argee

Tractorguy,



> So Argee, Where IS the Trolls Habitat?????


You sure know a lot about* Michigan* for being a *Wisconsinite*!! 

I live in the Wolverine area, 7 miles southeast of Indian River. Actually I'm right on the edge of the Pigeon River Forest.


----------



## Tractorguy

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Tractorguy, "You sure know a lot about Michigan for being a Wisconsinite"!
> 
> My mom was born in Cheyboygan.....
> 
> 
> I was through your area about August 3rd or 4th, and stopped at the Cross In The Woods. We spent a couple days in Traverse City, Went to a Stamp Show in Petoskey, and bumbed around Mac City in the rain... We were on our Annual Summer Vacation, and had been in Minnesota, Iowa, Missouri, Kansas, Illinois, Indiana, and Michigan.
> 
> See.... TractorGuy gets around......*


----------



## Argee

Tractorguy,

Next time your on this side of the pond, stop by and visit a spell. I'm about ten minutes from The Cross in The Woods. It's always nice to put a face on a forum name. We'll kick back, suck on a couple of beers, talk tractors and trade lies.

By the way, the wife and I are also Master Gardeners. Small world eh?


----------



## Tractorguy

*Trolls....*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Tractorguy,
> 
> Next time your on this side of the pond, stop by and visit a spell. : *


Argee-
You'd certainly be welcome here too, despite the fact that you're a TROLL......

Usually, it's best to keep the trolls below the bridge! 

(at least that's what Yoopers say)

Heh... PM me or give me an E-Mail addy. Maybe we can set something up!!!!!


----------



## Argee

> Usually, it's best to keep the trolls below the bridge! (at least that's what Yoopers say)


That's what they used to say until they got those casinos humming. Now the trolls are welcome north of the bridge to make a donation to the local economies! And yes, I've made a donation or two.



> Heh... PM me or give me an E-Mail addy. Maybe we can set something up!!!!!


I'd like that. I understand we open the border a couple times a year now to let *Wisconites* in. I'll be PM'n you soon.


----------



## Tractorguy

*Michigan ....*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I'd like that. I understand we open the border a couple times a year now to let Wisconites in. I'll be PM'n you soon. *


I know it sounds like some Goose nightmare when I call you a "Michigan'der", but that is the correct term....

However, I am not a Wisconite..We are called Wiscon*SIN*ite's......

P.S. I'm glad the yoopers allow you to occasionally come north... but don't you also have casinos SOUTH of the bridge???? I think you just like it in YooperLand, but don't want to admit it..

Perhaps you have secret longings to abandon your former life with the trolls, and make an exciting new life with some cute Yooper girl from up north.... 

It's easier to blame things on your "Gambling Addiction"..

(wink)


----------



## Argee

Actually I prefer *Michganian*  but what the heh, as long as you don't call me late for supper.

I've been to the U P many, many times. It's drop dead gorgeous country, but, I wouldn't want to live there. To long of winters. In fact, I'm contemplating moving to Tennessee, where you can get all four seasons. Right now we have Winter, then July. They're predicting 3-4 inches of snow Monday, so I'm bracing for a 7 month winter.


----------



## Tractorguy

*Winter in September????*

3-4" huh???? They're only predicting flurries here....

By the way, Michigander is REALLy the correct term, according to the official Michigan (state) Website...

I don't get it... You can live 40 miles BELOW the bridge, but not in YooperLand. Is there that much difference????

I can understand wanting to move to Tennessee, but I'll stick with HodagLand, as it's the prettiest place I've ever lived. We have two seasons here too. Winter & Road Construction......


----------



## Argee

> I don't get it... You can live 40 miles BELOW the bridge, but not in YooperLand. Is there that much difference????


I live here because, here is where my roots are. My great grandfather had a place just down the road as well did my grandfather. My dad was born and raised a 1/2 mile from here.

I had a heart attack a few years back, now the medication I take (bloodthinners) has given me a dislike for really cold temperatures. Don't do a lot of outdoor activities in the winter anymore, and I really like being outdoors.

We're waiting for the housing market to return in this area, when it does we'll give it serious consideration.


----------



## Argee

Dateline, October 1, 2003.....Winter has arrived to Northern Michigan!!! It was 32* when I got up at 7:00 AM, now it's 34*. It's been snowing since I got up!! 

It's hard to imagine we had 80* weather only 2 weeks ago...

I'm hopeful we'll have Indian Summer soon. That usually comes after the first frost. I guess this snow qualifies for that!


----------



## Tractorguy

*SOFTY>>>>>>>>>>>>*

Argee- 
I think you trolls are getting soft.... Wow, 34 degrees!!! How about 18 yesterday morning, and 2-1/2" of snow here (as much as 6-8" in our Northwoods area)
... 
Followed by 16 degrees THIS morning, and it got up to 33 for a daytime High!!!!

I GOT MY SNOWBLOWER RUNNING TODAY!!!

I like to be prepared.........! 

Tractorguy


----------



## Argee

> I think you trolls are getting soft.... Wow, 34 degrees!!! How about 18 yesterday morning, and 2-1/2" of snow here (as much as 6-8" in our Northwoods area)


All the more reason to move south. Someplace that has never seen *one of them thar snowblower contraptions* 

You cheeseheads spend to much time out in the cold!!! 

This troll wants to move *way* south of the bridge. About 600 miles south.


----------



## Tractorguy

*Trolls aren't tough enough...........*

YOU ARE GETTING SOFT, ARGEE !!!!!!!!!!!



I love the Northwoods, as these cold nights make my pretty brown-eyed wifey VERY cuddly............................... 
(or was that the cat????)


**********************************

By the way, I'm not a cheesehead.... Thems the dang foolz thut watch them Packers..........

I only watches ejucashinul tellyvision......


----------



## Argee

> YOU ARE GETTING SOFT, ARGEE !!!!!!!!!!!


Yes, your right. As you get older, your tolerance for some things wanes, and strengthens for others. You should know this, as I see you just put another notch on your age belt.

*Happy Birthday Tractorguy!!!!*


----------



## Tractorguy

*Talkin' to the Troll....*

Just checking in to see how things are going in Wolverine.....

Did you ever get that snow I was teasing with you about???

We had snow the Wednesday and Thurday before last, then COLD and blustery all last week, so I wondered if you'd flown the coop yet. 

You said you wanted to move 600 miles south, but didn't specify Where. Anyway, it was ALMOST 60 here today, so if you get that tomorrow, you might decide to hang around for a while....


----------



## Argee

To the Wisconsinite cheesehead A.K.A. Tractorguy.

Yeah we go snow, about 4" worth. Wet, sloppy, bend a tree over type... I always find the first snowfall of the season depressing...once I get that out of my system I can actually function and partially digest winter...

No, I haven't gone south yet...that's a couple of years plan...we were down there this spring looking around, need to get back again to do some more scouting.

There, is Jefferson City, Tn and surrounds...has a nice climate (in my humble opinion) year round. You still get four seasons (like they're supposed to be.) not winter then July.


----------



## Tractorguy

Where in Tennessee is Jeff City???


----------



## Argee

> Where in Tennessee is Jeff City???


Northeast of Knoxville...A nice little out of the way place..


----------



## Tractorguy

What's it got that we aint got?????

If you're thinking it'll be more fun to go there, I think you're wrong.... Why, there aren't even Yoopers to tease!!!!


----------



## Argee

> What's it got that we aint got?????


Let's see, hmmmm,  how about a longer growing season for starters? All the seasons in their proper order........Winter, enough to relish it, but not to much, so one doesn't come to loathe it.....They have no idea of what a snowblower is .....in a nutshell, a more temperate climate...


----------

